# Sonax BSD as a Drying Aid ???



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

Apologies if this a subject previously covered.

Do any of you use bsd as a drying aid ??
If so how - 
Dilution rate if any 
Application

Any other tips much appreciated. :buffer:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i use it as a drying aid on my cars id say 1 spritz per panel and a few on roof bonnet etc. couple of squirts on to my drying towel then dry like normal  leaves a brilliant gloss and protection behind and great beads too! in winter i use it every week in other conditions once a fortnight is good enough :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

It doesn't clear standing water some like QD's, this could be down to the type of spray head as mine isn't like a mist which I prefer. I find BSD more of a spray sealant than a QD a bit like reload and C2. 

Gonz.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

id say its not really suitable as a drying aid , like the fella above says it doesnt really disperse the water like others will

still good stuff though...and fine to use if theres the odd drip here and there


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> i use it as a drying aid on my cars id say 1 spritz per panel and a few on roof bonnet etc. couple of squirts on to my drying towel then dry like normal  leaves a brilliant gloss and protection behind and great beads too! in winter i use it every week in other conditions once a fortnight is good enough :thumb:


Yep pretty much exactly the same here. Use it straight out of the bottle, no need to dilute either.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> i use it as a drying aid on my cars id say 1 spritz per panel and a few on roof bonnet etc. couple of squirts on to my drying towel then dry like normal  leaves a brilliant gloss and protection behind and great beads too! in winter i use it every week in other conditions once a fortnight is good enough :thumb:


This is what I do.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I've never got on with it as a drying aid. Works fine on a dry car but I find it a pain on a wet one really hard to get a good finish


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Same here. I only tried it the one time and quickly realised this isn't the product's forte, so reverted to using it as it was intended to be: on a dry surface, post-wash like a traditional QD or spray sealant.

Others seem to have made it work for them, but I just didn't get on with it for this purpose.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

It's not water based and is so hydrophobic it fights the water too much. 

If you want to add protection and hydrophobic properties to a damp car use C2V3, Hydo, Reload, or similar.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Using some QD's as a drying aid it makes the drying process feel nice and slick and lubircated almost. I didn't get this when trying BSD


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Chance sonax sprits to another. I use mu old airwick sprits. Works really well, because this spritz give you right doze BSD to paint and also cloth. Perfect to sonax BSD. This kind bottle: http://www.homefills.com/air-wick-aqua-mist-fresh-jasmine

Allways prime your microbiber buffing cloth with bsd, then use it. Why this product smearing, is that too much product on panel and you use dry buffing cloth. Use it smart and this product works very well. Use right technics and almost every products work very well. You must understand, what you are doing or how products work. Sonax BSD - little long aways.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

galamaa said:


> Allways prime your microbiber buffing cloth with bsd, then use it. Why this product smearing, is that too much product on panel and you use dry buffing cloth.


That's not always the case


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Almost.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> i use it as a drying aid on my cars id say 1 spritz per panel and a few on roof bonnet etc. couple of squirts on to my drying towel then dry like normal  leaves a brilliant gloss and protection behind and great beads too! in winter i use it every week in other conditions once a fortnight is good enough :thumb:


This is the same thing I do also, you really dont need much which is great considering the price. Planning a spot of machine polishing on the weekend and using NPT after, can't wait to see how it fares with the BSD


----------



## Chris221273 (Aug 16, 2015)

I use Sonax Fast Wax.
One spray on each panel straight after washing and then dry with a cloth.
No blade needed and gives it a beautiful shine and the paintwork feels like glass.
Saves the whole drying process, then wax and buff off when you're Valeting every day and doing a wax finish.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

Chris221273 said:


> I use Sonax Fast Wax.
> One spray on each panel straight after washing and then dry with a cloth.
> No blade needed and gives it a beautiful shine and the paintwork feels like glass.
> Saves the whole drying process, then wax and buff off when you're Valeting every day and doing a wax finish.


thanks for the tip. 
washed the wife's mini today seen as it was a nice day.
After washing it i used "power maxed quick detailer" 
that wasn't too bad either. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I wash and rinse the car wipe over with towel to take most water off then spray once or twice dependent on panel size and then take a fibre towel and spread and buff all in one, its then dry spot free and protected...:thumb:


----------



## savbmw (Jan 19, 2015)

*Sonax BSD and Chem Guys Hybrid V7*

Hi, I use a 50/50 mix of BSD and Hybrid V7 as a drying aid. Spray on a panel, leave for 60 seconds then pat with dry towel. When all panels complete I just lightly go over them with a fresh microfibre cloth. Leaves the panels with a great shine and it also tops up the beading protection from a previously applied coating of Gyeon Wet Coat. Quick and easy between full details!:thumb:


----------

